# A WW1 Columbia military bicycle.



## The French cycle workshop (Dec 4, 2021)

_Hello to you all. 
We live in the Normandy region of France and restore vintage bicycles. 
I have just come across this bike and it seems to me to be a Columbia military model. 
The frame number J15449 is under the bottom bracket. 
What are your thoughts on it? _


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe a 1918-J model.
The crankset looks peculiar with no drive pin, but Westfield used a double-D drive arrangement; (or maybe it’s just old).


----------



## blackcat (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello;
I am from France and i live in Seine et Marne.
You have à WWI WESTFIELD COLUMBIA military model 1918.
I have 3 bikes WWI including a J29908.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2021)

Great find!  It is good the mud guards are still present.  Are your plans to restore it?  If so I have some of the parts you may need including a reproduction badge, rear luggage rack, and possibly a chain ring and cranks.  Maybe some other parts but I need to dig around my studio to see what I can let go of.  Here is the link to the head badge you need:








						Columbia World War I Military Model Head Badges $400 Shipped | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Limited offering: expertly reproduced top quality bronze Westfield Columbia head badges.  These have been made by a leading company who produces fine gold, platinum, and silver products for jewelers and artists throughout the world.  To be shipped flat but are very easy to shape round for your...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi @The French cycle workshop ,, Hi All.

These are the current 1918 J series Military Model's I have recorded, so J15449 fits in nicely to the list. It is likely these were built very late 1918. This would use the style of badge which has an extra USA stamped next the Columbiaa on it, as in the version produced by Brant.





I have almost all the missing parts for this frame, so, should you decide to sell, please include me on the list of people who have asked to know. (-:

If you decide to restore, you have a good basis for a rare military bicycle.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello Adrian;
I do not agrée with you, the WWI 1918 Jxxxxx frame only has one USA and not two.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## manuel rivera (Dec 6, 2021)

Love your bike thanks for posting


----------



## Clarner (Feb 4, 2022)

Great find! Be sure to keep us posted on your project and can’t wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Mercian (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi @Clarner , and welcome to the forum (-:

@The French cycle workshop  currently has the bicycle for sale here (I have no connection with them).









						WW1 Columbia Westfield military model 1918 | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

À 1918 WW1 Columbia Westfield Military Model Bicycle. Recently found in the Ardennes region of France is this Columbia Westfield.  It has the frame number J15449 under the bottom bracket making it a 1918 Model.  As seen it’s not complete however I believe most parts are available through members...




					thecabe.com
				




As you say, it's a nice find, but missing a lot of difficult to find parts. 

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 6, 2022)

From what I hear this bike is traveling back across the pond to be restored in the United States.


----------



## Clarner (Feb 6, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Clarner , and welcome to the forum (-:
> 
> @The French cycle workshop  currently has the bicycle for sale here (I have no connection with them).
> 
> ...



Thanks Adrian! I have been hooked ever I recently found out about this website; I have been learning a lot. Hopefully someone is able to restore this beauty.


----------

